# Our Beloved Harbour Inn



## Dori (May 22, 2013)

I received an e-mail today confirming that the sale of our home resort, Harbour Inn, has been completed. Apparently the new owners plan to keep it as a resort. We should hear more about owner compensation in about nine months. We don't anticipate a big payoutt we feel anything we do realize will be a bonus. HI doesn't owe us a thing.

We loved being owners and had so many wonderful trades using our weeks. 
Good-bye beloved Harbour Inn.

Dori


----------



## rhonda (May 22, 2013)

Dori,

I understand entirely!  Escrow closed on 4/29, just a few weeks ago, on our beloved Warner Springs Ranch.  The new owners are shutting it down entirely for refurb.  They intend to reopen it as a public hospitality venue: golf course, conference facility, wellness center, etc.

I'll be moving my horses off the ranch property on 6/1 ... and am dreading saying, "Farewell!"

{{HUGS}} on your Harbour Inn transition!
Rhonda


----------



## Dori (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Rhonda. We loved all the wonderful  trades (80 plus) we got with Harbour Inn. We didn't stay there, as it is only 2 hours from our home. Instead, we used it to go to warmer climes such as Florida, California, Arizona, Nevada, South Carolina, Georgia and Texas. Our lovely little studio consistently pulled 2, sometimes 3-bedroom units for us. We made so many wonderful memories with our children and friends and family. It was a great adventure!

Dori


----------

